

Show HN: I created a JavaScript debugger for iPhone and Android - nimbix
http://www.lexandera.com/aardwolf/

======
lukifer
Site is currently down for me. Here's the screencast I managed to pull from
Google cache.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYn2SAJHeJw>

This looks very promising overall. Debugging on tablets/mobile is currently
tedious at best.

~~~
nimbix
Newer video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRF1hg6UhQk>

It's mostly the same demo, but looks a bit nicer.

------
antimatter15
The site loads without the www. <http://lexandera.com/aardwolf/>

Here's the github repo <https://github.com/lexandera/Aardwolf>

It seems it works by rewriting your JS to call a bunch of debugging functions,
and once it hits a breakpoint, it sends out a synchronous XHR to the server.

~~~
nimbix
Thanks. I guess the lesson for today is "don't use cheap hosting".

------
zabraxias
The site is down but this sounds amazing.

------
DallaRosa
Looking forward to having a look at it!

